# MemphisX 2010 Mock Draftv 1.0 [2.0 on Page 6]



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

1.







- John Wall - Physical freak at PG. Will allow them to play him next to almost any type of guard in the future. Hopefully they do not try and put him into a halfcourt offense and get Flip away from him ASAP.

2.







- Evan Turner - He is not a much better prospect than Favors or Cousins but is the surest thing. Philly should continue cleaning house and concentrate on having capspace when Brand expires while giving them at least two more high lottery picks to go with Turner and Holiday.

3.







- Derrick Favors - Ahh, the lesson of tanking an entire season. Lucky to get a prospect that fits their needs like Favors. Favors should get 35 minutes from Day 1 and a decent shot at ROY.

4.







- DeMarcus Cousins - Definitely the 4th best prospect overall and maybe the 2nd in talent. Lot of red flags here regardless of production. I am doubtful Minnesota stays here. They either move up or down.

5.







- Ekpe Udoh - I think Petrie goes for a versatile big here instead of another small forward. Kings can use some additional basket protection and a pick and roll guy to match with Tyreke.

6.







- Greg Monroe - Warriors need a post player. Monroe will serve as a great facilitator for the Warriors scorers.

7.







- Cole Aldrich - Detroit needs some size in the middle. Cole isn't sexy but he fills a need.

8.







- Wesley Johnson - Clippers get another sleek athlete at forward. Johnson should fit in nice with this crew.

9.







- Al-Farouq Aminu - Jazz go best available talent right here. Probably means more PF time for AK47.

10.







- Ed Davis - No point guards worthy of this pick.

11.







- Gordon Hayward - Hornets get a much needed wing scorer.

12.







- Luke Babbitt - Grizz much publicized interest in Babbitt is real and they reach a little to get him.

13.







- Patrick Patterson - Not a Bosh replacement but gives them some more frontline depth.

14.







- Daniel Orton - Houston gets a backup plan for Yao once Chuck Hayes contract expires.

15.







- Paul George - Milwaukee gets a player that can stretch defenses on the wing.

16.







- Xavier Henry - Second pick in round one nets much needed shooting at SG.

17.







- James Anderson - Rose's future backcourt mate.

18.







- Eric Bledsoe - Better PG ability gives him the nod over Bradley here. Plus he has shown an ability to take advantage of talented teammates and keep his ego in check.

19.







- Jordan Crawford - Celtics add some offensive punch off their bench.

20.







- Craig Brackins - Spurs need some size with a shot.

21.







- Kevin Seraphin - Thunder can bring him over now or have him wait in the Euro league.

22.







- Solomon Alabi - Blazers get some more depth for their injury prone frontline.

23.







- Damion James - T'Wolves get another wing for depth.

24.







- Willie Warren - Hawks take a chance that the talent in Warren wasn't lost like his Sophomore season.

25.







- Dominique Jones - Grizz add a player that can make plays with the ball. Something lacking currently.

26.







- Quincy Pondexter - Just a little more depth and athleticism for the Thunder.

27.







- Hassan Whiteside - The tumble stops here. 

28.







- Larry Sanders - Grizz get an athletic backup for ZBo.

29.







- Lance Stephenson - Magic takes on a big project that might have a big payoff with little risk.

30.







- Elliot Williams - Could form a nice long term partnership with Wall. Wizards bookend their backcourt.

Some players not included as they are expected to pullout.:baseldance:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

for the bucks i would be cool with george or henry, but i think if the bucks feel that cant bring salmons back the pick will be henry for his offensive abilities


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think Motiejunas, Armon Johnson, and Avery Bradley are good bets to keep their names in. All three likely should go before 20, maybe save for Armon; after his freakish combine showing, he won't slip past 25, though. 

Udoh seems overvalued at 5. I'm not sure you couldn't trade down 3 spots and feel comfortable that he'll be there. I think that pick will be worth more that that to someone. I don't think anyone's gonna fall in love with Udoh, but I could see that with a Wes Johnson (whose stock I think is pretty overrated). It does make some sense for SAC, in that Monroe is a Jason Thompson clone and they very much need post defense. Value-wise, though, it seems like a stretch. If that was the need, I would trade down for more assets and take a Davis, Orton, or Whiteside.

If Heyward goes 4 spots before Paul George, I think I quit having any business speculating on NBA value. I just don't see a plus starting NBA SF. He's the feel-good story of the year as the leader of the underdog program that made a remarkable tourney run, but the NBA is just on another plane. I think Morrison was a huge lesson for the league in terms of overvaluing intangibles. 

I think any character issues regarding Whiteside aren't enough to make him slip that far, let alone 5 spots before Alabi. The more I look at Solomon, the less I like him. For being a 7'1, athletic, defensive specialist the guy only registered 2.3bpg in 26mpg as a junior - not bad, but ultimately fairly underwhelming considering the tools. Yeah, he played in a tougher conference than Hassan, but I don't think that explains everything. Alabi is smelling more like a bust by the day. I'm not sure I'd rather have Jerome Jordan than Mr. Solomon.

Other than that, some interesting picks overall.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting mock for sure. One thing that needs to be said with the Udoh-Kings selection. Petrie is a guy who identifies players and selects them. He does not do what people think he should do. He wanted Greene, Evans, Casspi, Hawes, Thompson, Garcia, Brockman, Martin and Douby. When he wants a player, he drafts them value be damned. Udoh would be a good selection for the Kings, I'm just not sure what Minesota will do. I still feel Houston is going to trade into that 4th spot.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I like Bradley and he might go in the 1st but in the end he is a 6'2 shooting guard that has never played PG at any level...HS, AAU,or college with the additional burden of not being that productive in college.

Armon Johnson is in the mix with all the wannabe PG/combo guards between 20-40. Lot of them available and you never know which GM will love which prospect. Hard to guess now. I still think shooting is my separator right now.

I think Dontas pulls out.

I think the likely hood of Whiteside being a long term productive NBA player are slim. His character issues are much bigger than you let on.

Re: Heyward - Never underestimate the business side of the NBA.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Interesting mock for sure. One thing that needs to be said with the Udoh-Kings selection. Petrie is a guy who identifies players and selects them. He does not do what people think he should do. He wanted Greene, Evans, Casspi, Hawes, Thompson, Garcia, Brockman, Martin and Douby. When he wants a player, he drafts them value be damned. Udoh would be a good selection for the Kings, I'm just not sure what Minesota will do. I still feel Houston is going to trade into that 4th spot.


There's probably a lot of truth there. He hasn't been shy about taking guys before any consensus projections. In terms of value alone, though, I'm wondering if he's able to squeeze anything more out of five. That's the exact pick - post Wall/Turner/Favors/Cousins - where the talent distinctly drops a tier. Interesting to see what happens there. 

I'm not sure that whatever character issues of Whiteside's are more concerning than Cousins. DeMarcus' immaturity is evident and well-documented, but that won't keep him out of the top-5. Especially given the lack of bigs after pick 15 or so, I think him slipping out of the top 25 is fairly slim. He has a ridiculous frame, actually took advantage of his tools in swatting 5.5 shots a game as a frosh, and even showed some touch from outside. Taking an Alabi before him is a tough argument. 

If Bird takes Hayward at 10 over Henry, George, and even Babbitt, then it's a net business loss. Any initial, modest spike in ticket sales and local interest for the first season or two would be offset by the opportunity cost of talent. The Pacers are a very mediocre, $66m roster that can't afford to miss an opportunity to add talent. Bird is probably still sour after the Shawne Williams pick and may have an aversion to 'upside' guys, but another Tyler Hansbrough-type pick isn't going to push them in the playoffs. Xavier might be a little redundant next to Rush, but he'll be able to legitimately defend both wing positions, where Gordon will struggle to manage one. If Bird is just looking for skill, then Babbitt and his 50/40/90 numbers absolutely destroy Haywood's figures. It's the feel-good pick, but ultimately I think would be a significant mistake in the long run.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't see how Thunder would pass on Whiteside twice considering how badly they need post defenders.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Favors should get 35 minutes a game from day 1? I mean I was going to ask are you high or sum'n but maybe you just meant that as a joke


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I'd be surprised if the Nets took Whiteside after taking Favors at 3. Good value, but Thorn doesn't even take players at the same position in sequential years, taking the same position, and a very similar player doesn't seem likely. That could be the spot where Bradley gets into the first round.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Some players not included as they are expected to pullout.:baseldance:


Yes, well, Basel's dad was expected to pull out and that didn't work out either....


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HB said:


> Favors should get 35 minutes a game from day 1? I mean I was going to ask are you high or sum'n but maybe you just meant that as a joke


Yi got 32 minutes, so the question now resorts to: Are you high? Or let me guess, the Nets have to much talent for him to get minutes:horsepoop:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

How could anyone seriously expect Favors to supplant the BFCD in New Jersey's rotation? I mean, Yi is basically a crack whore's Dirk!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets are going to try to sign a PF this offseason, you think Favors is getting 35 over Lee/Boozer...heck no. Guys not ready to contribute 35 mins right off the bat. Yi got 30 something minutes because they didnt have much options, once Humphries got aboard, those minutes reduced.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HB said:


> The Nets are going to try to sign a PF this offseason, you think Favors is getting 35 over Lee/Boozer...heck no. Guys not ready to contribute 35 mins right off the bat. Yi got 30 something minutes because they didn't have much options, once Humphries got aboard, those minutes reduced.


What is sad is you think it reasonable to draft Favors #3 and spend $60+ million on Boozer or David Lee. That is just insane.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am pretty sure Prokhorov doesn't care though. Besides he is trying to win now, Favors isn't 'ready' just yet. His minutes will go up eventually, but not 30 something as you think it will. Thats back to the lottery.

Oh and why do the Kings need another big man? Besides I am supposed to believe Whiteside falls all the way to the Nets (who dont need him) but the Hornets who sorely need a backup big man wont take him? Doesnt compute with me.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Motiejunas isn't going to pull out, and he's a lock to go in the first.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> I am pretty sure Prokhorov doesn't care though. Besides he is trying to win now, Favors isn't 'ready' just yet. His minutes will go up eventually, but not 30 something as you think it will. Thats back to the lottery.


back to the lottery? where else do you think the nets will be next year?



> Oh and why do the Kings need another big man?


because they only have one good big man(landry) and he's not much of a shot blocker or rebounder. it makes a lot of sense for them to draft someone they think is an upgrade over hawes/thompson. obviously getting a small forward would make a ton of sense as well.



> Besides I am supposed to believe Whiteside falls all the way to the Nets (who dont need him) but the Hornets who sorely need a backup big man wont take him? Doesnt compute with me.


the hornets shouldn't be trying to draft a backup big man at 11. and if they desperately need a big man right now taking a project doesn't make much sense at all either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets are making the...nah never mind lol am not making any more predictions for a while. 

The Kings have too many big men on their roster, they are going to have to move someone eventually. Meanwhile they have glaring holes at other positions, not entirely sold on Johnson so going big might make sense. Too bad they wont take a reach on a Xavier Henry or James Anderson type player.

Ummm so who should the Hornets draft with that pick? Help me out o wise one. Even if the Hornets dont take Whiteside at that position, the Bulls probably will.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HB said:


> I am pretty sure Prokhorov doesn't care though. Besides he is trying to win now, Favors isn't 'ready' just yet. His minutes will go up eventually, but not 30 something as you think it will. Thats back to the lottery.
> 
> Oh and why do the Kings need another big man? Besides I am supposed to believe Whiteside falls all the way to the Nets (who dont need him) but the Hornets who sorely need a backup big man wont take him? Doesnt compute with me.


You think signing Lee or Boozer gets them to the playoffs? The only way Boozer signs there is if that is his only option for big money anyway.

The Kings need another big man because all the ones they have are mediocre. 

I find it interesting that you think the Nets are going to try and win now from being the worst team in the league but the Hornets with Paul's FA year looming are going to take one of the biggest projects in the draft in the lottery. I know people are drooling over Whiteside but when you peel back the covers you have a mediocre big man that not only couldn't dominate CUSA statistically(13/9) but his team didn't even muster a NIT selection. Now some GM might reach for him but he won't do much in the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well if you look at your draft all the good centers are gone by their point, no sense taking Patterson when they have David West and Okafor, but crazy enough he's a guy who could really thrive with Paul.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Doubt you'll see Otis Smith taking on a cancer like Stephenson. Low IQ player with a troubled past, doesn't seem like his cup of tea. With that board, Orlando would probably either take Elliot Williams or trade out of the 1st round. I dont think Lance is worth guaranteed money.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How is he a cancer though? I like Williams but dissing Stephenson who could be a pretty solid player doesn't make sense.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> The Nets are making the...nah never mind lol am not making any more predictions for a while.


good call not predicting the nets to make the playoffs. they could potentially have an offseason good enough to get there but it's not likely.



> The Kings have too many big men on their roster, they are going to have to move someone eventually. Meanwhile they have glaring holes at other positions, not entirely sold on Johnson so going big might make sense. Too bad they wont take a reach on a Xavier Henry or James Anderson type player.


the number of big men doesn't matter. the number of good big men does. the only good big on the roster is landry and he has plenty of deficiencies himself. getting an upgrade inside is one possible use of their pick. and it'd probably be easier for them to move hawes or thompson to get help elsewhere than it would be to move anything else on their roster(other than evans) to improve the team inside.

ideally the kings would be taking a high level guard(at whichever spot they don't want evans to play) or small forward but the high level guard doesn't exist at the 5 spot in this draft and if they aren't sold on johnson, going big makes sense.



> Ummm so who should the Hornets draft with that pick? Help me out o wise one. Even if the Hornets dont take Whiteside at that position, the Bulls probably will.


who should the hornets take? i think xavier henry would be perfect for them on the wing though udoh, monroe, and aldrich all make sense if any are available and james anderson is a pretty decent backup plan. i don't see any reason why a project big should be something they consider.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jason Thompson is not a good big man?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Jason Thompson is not a good big man?


correct


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> *How is he a cancer though?* I like Williams but dissing Stephenson who could be a pretty solid player doesn't make sense.


"In January 2008, Stephenson was suspended from school for five days and missed two games following an altercation with a teammate.[10] In October that year, he was arrested for groping a 17-year-old inside the school.[11] He faced a Class B misdemeanor sexual assault charge."

There were almost no colleges willing to take him, because of that sexual assault charge. Hence why he didn't sign with a college until late June, and even schools that were desperate for players shy'd away from him(because he had so much baggage he needed to clear up). 

On top of everything off the court, his game on the court wasn't that impressive either. He has a good frame, but the shot selection was piss poor and his athleticism was iffy. He reminds me a bit of Ron Artest, to be honest. With his body he could really be a great defensive player from day 1, but idk if he is a guy you can trust(on or off the court). Idk if he is worth guaranteed money, but he definitely does have potential. I wouldn't mind bring him as a defensive stopper, and just seeing what happens from there... But I would prefer Elliot Williams if I had the choice.... But like i said, if you know Otis, he is pretty high on 'character guys'. Stephenson is the opposite of that, based on his recent history.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> Doubt you'll see Otis Smith taking on a cancer like Stephenson. Low IQ player with a troubled past, doesn't seem like his cup of tea. With that board, Orlando would probably either take Elliot Williams or trade out of the 1st round. I dont think Lance is worth guaranteed money.


Lance Stephenson isn't a "low IQ player".


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Your description of Lance is far, far off.

Stephenson was not a cancer at UC and he every right to complain. He was misused the entire season by Cronin and was constantly asked to take a back seat to a far inferior player who didn't work hard in Vaughn. Lance's shot selection wasn't poor, there simply was no offensive structure. When Lance didn't have to watch Vaughn chuck up jumpers, he would get the ball and have no one on his team moving or getting good post position. 

Lance spent almost every non-game night in the gym putting in extra time on his shot and he got a few other guys to do the same thing. He had zero off court problems at UC and was well liked by his teammates.

As far as the assault charge, it was a he said / she said case.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> Lance Stephenson isn't a "low IQ player".


Well to be fair, playing for Cronin automatically reduces a player's IQ by 50 points


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

By the way MemphisX
*
Would Amare count as a PF? *



> Sources close to the situation, furthermore, told ESPN.com that talks on a contract extension with Stoudemire's agent, Happy Walters, are scheduled to resume later this week after being placed on hold while the team was making its unforeseen run to the Western Conference finals.
> 
> None of the above guarantees that Stoudemire will reject the expected interest from Dwyane Wade's Heat and Mikhail Prokhorov's Nets, who have been identified by the same sources as the two teams most likely to sign him away. But the implication is clear.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not sure that it actually reduces their IQ so much as it makes anyone look like an idiot. Sort of like working for the government.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HB said:


> By the way MemphisX
> *
> Would Amare count as a PF? *


Sure. Wake me when he chooses Jersey over Miami/Chicago/NY and the money in Phoenix.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I meant to say this earlier, I'm not sure Boston passes on Willie Warren & Lance Stephenson at 19. Warren is precisely the sort of guard that Rivers loves, and having him would spare them having to dip into the MLE to re-sign Nate Robinson. They also need to start thinking about the post-Ray staffing, and again, Stephenson's defense, ability to make plays, and size will make him an Ainge favourite. I could see them taking Crawford in the second, but I'm not sure I see it in the first.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Sure. Wake me when he chooses Jersey over Miami/Chicago/NY and the money in Phoenix.


Both Amare and Boozer have shown more interest this past year in Jersey over anywhere besides Miami. I don't think either come here if we get Favors (or god forbid, Cousins) but I think we have a good shot at winding up with the one Miami doesn't get if Turner happens to slide to us.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> Both Amare and Boozer have shown more interest this past year in Jersey over anywhere besides Miami. I don't think either come here if we get Favors (or god forbid, Cousins) but I think we have a good shot at winding up with the one Miami doesn't get if Turner happens to slide to us.


Yeah, you can get Boozer if you give him more money than any other team is willing to pay him. Boozer is a whore. I don't think you have a chance in Hades of getting Amare.

Also, these free agents have shown interest in every team with capspace. Heck, Boozer's people were calling the Grizzlies last summer to see if they had interest.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang, just noticed you dont even have Avery Bradley going at all? He's definitely a top 15(and so is Motiejunas as GO pointed out)... I was wondering why all the guards were off the board so early in this mock, lol. 

No way Bledsoe or Warren is going ahead of Bradley tho... So im thinking one or two of those guards, or one or two of Crawford/Jones/Williams is probably slipping to the 2nd round(or at least in a position where Orlando could take one). I'm just hoping one of them fall or someone like Craig Brackins can fall a little bit.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm also not sure that Miami goes with Bledsoe over Bradley as Wade's the guy running their offense anyway. I can see them grabbing Bradley or Warren to pair up with Wade.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I can see Bradley going as high as 10 to the Pacers, but yeah i'd definitely take him or Warren over Bledsoe, if i'm Miami... Not necessarily cause he's better(tho I believe he is), but because Bledsoe is too much like Chalmers. Both quick guards who can get steals and maybe be a sparkplug player, but probably not someone you want to trust running your offense... At least not as a starter. So essentially, Miami already has 'Eric Bledsoe' imo. 

If i'm Miami, i'd probably be looking for a guard who can shoot. If you can't find that, then yeah, Bradley would be BPA. Probably a better defender than Bledsoe too. Bradley or Warren at least would bring a new dynamic to their team, unlike Bledsoe.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Warren and Wade would be a sick backcourt. They could really use some more offensive punch. Having another guard who can create would go a long way for their offense.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bradley and Wade makes more sense...Warren isnt a point guard. The Pacers are not drafting Bradley at 10 though, thats a huge reach.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bradley isn't a point guard either though. What's difference between him and Warren?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I would say Warren is a lot better suited to play minutes at the point than Bradley. Warren has advanced ball-handling skills with both hands. Warren has shown not only the ability to create for himself, but to create for others. Bradley has shown very little in the way of creating for others.

Bradley is a better defender, but I think Warren is a much better overall prospect. Warren is a better ball-handler, better passer, a lot better at finishing around the basket, and he's got a much bigger frame (not surprisingly he's quite a bit stronger as well). I mean seriously, outside of being slightly longer (Bradley had the better wingspan, but Warren had the better standing reach), and slightly more athletic (good ups and better straight line speed....though Warren tested higher in the agility drill) what does Bradley do better than Warren? Warren gets to the free throw line more and converts at a ridiculously higher rate (Warren - 79.5% Bradley - 54.5%), and they both have great range. 

I guess Bradley makes sense for the Heat because he can defend and hit three's, but Warren really opens up their offense a lot more. I also think that Warren has a lot of room to grow on the defensive side of the ball. He's strong, quick, and very aggressive...you can definitely work with that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bradley hasn't really shown himself to be a big scorer at all. I'm not sure why he's so highly regarded to be honest. No clue what he does well other than defend. Like, is he even as good as Mario Chalmers?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> Bradley isn't a point guard either though. What's difference between him and Warren?


I think Warren will be a better shooter, he definitely has better handles. That and size are the only differences I see.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Bradley hasn't really shown himself to be a big scorer at all. I'm not sure why he's so highly regarded to be honest. No clue what he does well other than defend. Like, is he even as good as Mario Chalmers?


i don't understand the bradley love either. his defense is good but overrated, he didn't really hold up well over the course of a college season, and he didn't show good scoring ability or pg skills. he could develop into a really good complimentary player but it's hard to see him being anything more and even that is a few years away.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think Warren will be a better shooter, he definitely has better handles. That and size are the only differences I see.


Ability to get to the line is a huge one you're missing. Warren averaged 6 FTA a game while Bradley averaged only 1.9.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Avery Bradley is Russell Westrook 2.0. At least he has the potential to be, looking at his measurables... I agree that Warren is better suited to play PG right away tho, but I like Bradley's defense and explosiveness alot better. 

The biggest flaw with Bradley right now is his strength tho. Warren, on the other hand, has ankle concerns and attitude flags. If it was the Magic I would probably be leaning with Bradley right now, but i'd be thrilled with either @ 29. I have a hard time seeing 28 teams passing on Bradley tho. Bledsoe is nice, but those two guys I think clearly have a higher ceiling.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, Bradley did nothing at the college level to warrant this level of praise. Westbrooke was dunking on fools like it wasn't a big deal as a sophomore. Are you saying all of this about Bradley based on what he did in High School?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^I didn't see much of him at Texas, but he was a beast in the McD's game. :whoknows:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

WHAT? Are you serious?

How the **** does Bradley remind you whatsoever of Russell Westbrook? Bradley is a poor passer (especially in comparison) and struggles to finish around the rim, and as I literally _just_ mentioned, he struggles to even get to the line. Plus Westbrook was/is so, so, so much more agile than Bradley.

The fact that they have really similar builds and comparable verticals does not make them comparable players. 

Bradley is like a 38% 3pt shooter, Westbrook is like a 22% shooter.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Avery Bradley is Russell Westrook 2.0. At least he has the potential to be, looking at his measurables... I agree that Warren is better suited to play PG right away tho, but I like Bradley's defense and explosiveness alot better.
> 
> The biggest flaw with Bradley right now is his strength tho. Warren, on the other hand, has ankle concerns and attitude flags. If it was the Magic I would probably be leaning with Bradley right now, but i'd be thrilled with either @ 29. I have a hard time seeing 28 teams passing on Bradley tho. Bledsoe is nice, but those two guys I think clearly have a higher ceiling.


The funniest part of this is that you've clearly gotten all of it from second-hand sources.

Avery Bradley isn't Russell Westbrook. Russell Westbrook got drafted fourth overall and got projected Top 10 from the jump. Avery Bradley's not that caliber of prospect.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Westbrook was a scrawny ass dude in HS and as a Frosh in college, and Avery is a scrawny ass dude right now. I dont know what the future holds, but I do know that Avery will need to hit the weights. Another year in college would've served him well in this department(as Westbrook was barely even playing as a frosh), but if he can get stronger, he has all the tools to be an above the rim player in this league and good finisher at the rim. 

As far their shooting #'s, I know they are not exactly the same players... In terms of measurables, athleticism, & the eye test tho, these dudes are close and they remind me of each other. Only major difference I see is how scrawny Bradley looks compared to him, but buddy was coming out as a soph, so im not too concerned about Bradley putting on the weight. We'll see.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

How can you honestly say that though? I mean, really. You can have great ups and not be a great finisher. Ask Jordan Farmar. Westbrook was a much better passer than Bradley, not really even close. Plus, Bradley is a much more established three point shooter. Takes more and makes a lot more. 

I just don't see it dude.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^
Like I said, I know they're not the _exact_ same player... Avery may be a little better shooter, Westbrook a little better passer. I realize that. I'm just saying that his raw ability to Westbrook is a similar, and if he gets stronger this dude can be a problem. They dont have to be the exact same players in every category to make a comparison. Just looking at college stats and measurables, i feel like these guys are close. JMO


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

But seriously. Outside of their builds (height, weight, wingspan, body fat), their verticals, and their defense ability (even though Westbrook is clearly the better defender coming out) they have nothing in common in the way of style of play. Nothing. On the actual basketball court, they are nothing alike.

I mean, even athletically Westbrook was still a superior player. Westbrook timed out at 10.98 in the agility drill, Bradley 11.47. Westbrook put up 12 bench press reps, Bradley 2. Westbrook was kinda scrawny, but he was still 12 pounds heavier than Bradley...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^That is ALOT your asking me to ignore, lol. But once again, I pointed out that Westbrook came out as a sophomore... Bradley is coming out a freshman. I understand that Bradley's strength isn't up to par, which I said is his main flaw, but I feel like with an off-season of proper strength training he will be fine. Athletically, I dont think you can just cherry pick 1 measurement to support your claim. Westbrook measured abit quicker, while Bradley measured as a better leaper. 

I love Westbrook as much as anybody, and I had his back when everyone on here was trashing him as a rook. That is my guy, but how can you claim for sure that he is a superior athlete? Bradley still has a work to do in the strength department, but I like him if he can put on some weight. I believe in him.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It is just that Bradley has NEVER played PG.

NEVER.

So to project him as a 1 or combo is wishful thinking. This means you are left with a 6'3ish SG with suspect scoring ability who is supposed to be a hawk on defense. However, he ain't going to be hawking NBA shooting guards any time soon. So he needs an entire season just to work on his body before you even find out if he can play. Plus he could not find his game in Texas, so how will he find it among even more talent? I'm guessing he finds his niche in about 5 years but he can't help a NBA team next season.

Also heard rumblings that Bledsoe is getting ate up in workouts so look for him to fall into the scrum. 

Keep hearing Montiejunas will pull out with no safe landing spot.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Cherrypick one argument? Do you realize how bad 11.47 is in that drill? Let me put it into context. Ekpe Udoh, a 6'10" 240 pound PF did it in 11.15 Cole freakin' Aldrich timed in at 11.48.

My main argument though, is playstyle. Bradley shoots three's and jumpers, Westbrook scores in spite of his inability to shoot three's or jumpers.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright. Well I'm in his corner, so I guess we'll have to just wait & see.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That's fine if you like him as a player...but the comparison is still whack.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> It is just that Bradley has NEVER played PG.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> So to project him as a 1 or combo is wishful thinking. This means you are left with a 6'3ish SG with suspect scoring ability who is supposed to be a hawk on defense. However, he ain't going to be hawking NBA shooting guards any time soon. So he needs an entire season just to work on his body before you even find out if he can play. Plus he could not find his game in Texas, so how will he find it among even more talent? I'm guessing he finds his niche in about 5 years but he can't help a NBA team next season.


He clearly needs to be playing next to someone that can run the offense from the 2 or 3, that's the only way he's playing in the NBA.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL, well we'll see. I think i'm comparing them more @ the stage coming out of college, while you're looking more current westbrook vs current bradley. Current Westbrook is a beast, but I dont think too many people were sure how his guard skills would translate coming out either. He was just an athletic, physical, freak combo guard who dominated a cpl workouts and made a name for himself on athleticism/D. Had alot of doubters on this board, too, especially when it came shooting & running a team.

I think Bradley wouldve been better served physically coming out as a soph, for sure, but I still believe alot of the raw similarities to westbrook are there(outside of strength, which could be a pretty big factor if he does'nt improve). Like I said tho, obviously they're not exactly the same in every way, but I think there is alot in common in terms of raw athletic ability and physical build. What Bradley does from here on out is in his hands. I would love Orlando to land a player like him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How the **** did Avery Bradley become Russell Westbrook? He's just as close to being Brian Westbrook. From what I can see the guy's likely to be in Italy within a couple of years. He has absolutely no marketable NBA skills. He's not good enough to start for anyone at either guard spot and isn't good enough at anything to be a specialist. He's a lot closer to Will Avery than Westbrook, except that Avery proved he could play in college and had a position in the NBA. 

Wow...Why is this dude coming out any way and why would anyone take him before the late first round?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Both of them are better suited coming off the bench


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Diable said:


> How the **** did Avery Bradley become Russell Westbrook? He's just as close to being Brian Westbrook. From what I can see the guy's likely to be in Italy within a couple of years. He has absolutely no marketable NBA skills. He's not good enough to start for anyone at either guard spot and isn't good enough at anything to be a specialist. He's a lot closer to Will Avery than Westbrook, except that Avery proved he could play in college and had a position in the NBA.
> 
> Wow...Why is this dude coming out any way and why would anyone take him before the late first round?


Defense, shooting, p&r ability = 3 NBA level skills in which he has shown potential. Put that together with top shelf athleticism, and you have yourself a legit NBA prospect. 

But wait a minute. Diable is the same dude, who was clowing on Westbrook as a rookie. Were you not telling me how Westbrook was an NBDL level player as a rookie? :laugh: And now all of a sudden you're all on Westbrooks nuts, lecturing me about comparing someone to him. LOL, the irony. I can not take you seriously right now. 

Even a squirell will stumble upon a nut every once in a while, so maybe you will be right about Bradley... But I doubt it. This dude can play a little bit, just watch. Like I said tho, if you bash enough prospects you may just be right one time... So keep it up


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Alright. Well I'm in his corner, so I guess we'll have to just wait & see.


Congrats, you've earned your degree from the HB School of Debate.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I dare you to go look up what I actually said about Westbrook in the rookie thread...Of course you can look really stupid without any further help from me. It's absurd to compare Bradley to anyone who was or is a top level prospect. There isn't anything upon which to base that. Bradley is probably not even going to make it in the NBA long term. He's not good enough at anything to justify a team keeping him unless he made some sort of transformational improvement in his game. He'd have to turn into a completely different player, one with the ability to play at the NBA level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone called me?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/2010/news/06/03/aldridge.draft.update/?ls=iref:nbahpt2



> The chances of an international player cracking the top half of the first round of the June 24 Draft is decreasing rapidly, with 19-year-old forward Donatas Motiejunas of Lithuania likely to pull his name from consideraton before the June 15 deadline for international players under 22 to withdraw from the Draft. The 7-footer, who is playing for Benetton Treviso this season, was looking to get a guarantee from a top-12 team in the Draft before coming to play in the NBA next season, but none was forthcoming.
> 
> In a sign that Motiejunas is likely to stay in Europe, he had his tonsils removed on Monday after dealing with throat infections for the better part of a year. The time he'll spend recuperating instead of practicing and working out for potential NBA employers would indicate that he's made his decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Diable said:


> I dare you to go look up what I actually said about Westbrook in the rookie thread...Of course you can look really stupid without any further help from me. It's absurd to compare Bradley to anyone who was or is a top level prospect. There isn't anything upon which to base that. Bradley is probably not even going to make it in the NBA long term. He's not good enough at anything to justify a team keeping him unless he made some sort of transformational improvement in his game. He'd have to turn into a completely different player, one with the ability to play at the NBA level.


Oh, that was Adam. I dont know why I thought that was you. My b. 

Either way, Bradley is further along than Westbrook was at 19. Westbrook wasn't even starting in college or getting consistent minutes as a frosh... Bradley was his teams 2nd leading scorer as a frosh. Let's not act like this kid doesn't have room to grow.

But even w/o considering the age difference, Westbrook was considered by most as a fringe lottery talent at best, when he declared. He worked his way up to a top 4 pick, through his impressive workouts and his amazing measurables, not necessarily because of anything great he showed in his college career... Bradley's measurables and his abilities, are reminding me alot of what I saw in Westbrook. One thing I will say is, Westrook was ALOT stronger coming out than Bradley, which is really the only thing that makes the comparison poor like I have said numerous times. 

But based on what they were doing in college, or how they measure in pre-draft sessions(aside from strength), I dont see what makes the comparison so outrageous. Obviously Bradley has work to do, but I can see him being an explosive player in this league. If he's in a good situation tho, I think he will be good.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Oh, that was Adam. I dont know why I thought that was you. My b.
> 
> Either way, Bradley is further along than Westbrook was at 19. Westbrook wasn't even starting in college or getting consistent minutes as a frosh... Bradley was his teams 2nd leading scorer as a frosh. Let's not act like this kid doesn't have room to grow.
> 
> ...


Westbrook was named the Pac-10 Defensive Player of the Year as a sophmore who played 33.8 minutes a game, I'd say he was getting some pretty consistent minutes in his second season...

Westbrook aggressively attacks the basket, Bradley hits jumpers off the pick and roll. Westbrook had much better ballhandling skills coming out, and he actually showed the ability to be a good passer. Bradley has neither of these things going for him.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Warren really quit on that Oklahoma team and even with him they were struggling, he needs the ball in his hand to be effective and his athletic ability is extremely poor for a combo guard.
Thats the difference between him and Avery Bradley who is also a year younger than Warren. Im not really high on either but I think Bradley is a 1st round pick for sure, while Warren is closer to the 2nd round.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> *Warren really quit on that Oklahoma team and even with him they were struggling*, he needs the ball in his hand to be effective and his athletic ability is extremely poor for a combo guard.
> Thats the difference between him and Avery Bradley who is also a year younger than Warren. Im not really high on either but I think Bradley is a 1st round pick for sure, while Warren is closer to the 2nd round.


That's what really bothers me with him. He showed his talent to the score the ball last year, but this year in the handful of games i saw he was just flat out lazy, and took a bunch of bad shots, and played even worse on D. I do believe he had an ankle issue tho..

As for the Bradley/Westbrook discussion, i'm not mad at the comparison but he's not there yet...I think what people are missing is that the discussion with him is ALL based on potential and the fact that he's a terrific athlete. Westbrook was better in his sophomore year, no doubt, but keep in mind, Bradley was only a freshman. 

He does hit the hole HARD and was effective enough to be the teams 2nd leading scorer, and i know rocketeer disagrees with me, but from what i saw he's a great defender. As you can see, I'm a fan of his, but i do understand it is somewhat of a dice roll, since he didn't show enough as a PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Warren was legitimately injured and he had two players in Mason-Griffin and Gallon who may or may not have accepted money from agents as Freshmen. I am not sure he quit on his team. He had two major injuries this year.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That's the thing though, Bradley DIDN'T hit the hole hard. Not at all, and especially not in comparison to Westbrok. I think Bradly averaged like 1.9 FTA per game. That's mediocre, especially considering he's the team's second leading scorer. They absolutely do not play anything alike. I can't stress this any more. 

Bradley took a lot of jumpers, and a lot more three's. He averaged 3.3 attempts, converting at a 77.5% per game pace versus Westbrook as a soph taking 2 three pointer's a game, converting at a 33.8% per game pace. Now, from that you can deduce that, when moving on to the next level (college to pro) Bradley's three point shooting will probably translate better than Westbrook's. Westbrook passed at a lot higher level than Bradley's. Bradley's miserable free throw percentage is ridiculous in comparison to Westbrook's. 

These are pretty simple logical progressions when talking about how each player would/will translate to the next level for the most part, I really don't get how the comparison makes sense whatsoever. I would say Avery Bradley is closer to Jordan Farmar as an NBA prospect than Russel Westbrook.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

GregOden said:


> Westbrook was named the Pac-10 Defensive Player of the Year as a sophmore who played 33.8 minutes a game, I'd say he was getting some pretty consistent minutes in his second season...
> 
> Westbrook aggressively attacks the basket, Bradley hits jumpers off the pick and roll. Westbrook had much better ballhandling skills coming out, and he actually showed the ability to be a good passer. Bradley has neither of these things going for him.


I dont really disagree with anything you said. 

Westbrook was nice as a soph, but if he came out as a freshman would he have even been drafted?? I dont know(def not in the 1st round). Point being, who knows how much better/stronger Bradley can be with a full summer of off-season strength training. He is ahead of Westbrook at this stage, and physically, he has room to get alot stronger. Most players develop the most physically b/ween their fresh/soph years anyway. With Bradley, he never had that learning curve in college, he just dove in.

As far as playing style, I get that they're not exactly the same. The comparison is mainly with physical tools and raw ability, not style of play.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

GO, you're right on the fact that Bradley was more of a jumpshooter than Westbrook. I'm going to have to disagree to with not going hard to the hole at all, he just didn't do it all that often. 

Also, like BM is pointing out we are comparing a sophomore to freshman here. That's an extra season any way you slice it. 

Either way like i said before, the comparisons AND his stock are ALL about potential and his athleticism. IF you were to base it on strictly Westbrooks soph year and Bradley's freshman year, then yes Westbrook was better, hands down.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's 100% impossible to compare them as freshman, seeing as Westbrook only played 9 minutes a game his freshman year...it is actually you guys who are cherrypicking an argument (frosh production versus sophmore production).

You are arguing that Bradley is going to become adept at doing things he hasn't actually shown any kind of high level ability to do...it really doesn't make any sense. Especially considering Bradley's offensive strengths are Westbrook's offensive weaknesses, and vice versa. Even their defensive ability coming out isn't really comparable, Westbrook was one of the most dominant collegiate defenders in his only season as a starter versus Bradley only being "one of the better" Big 12 defenders. 

The comparison is ridiculous, just drop it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

GregOden said:


> It's 100% impossible to compare them as freshman, seeing as Westbrook only played 9 minutes a game his freshman year...it is actually you guys who are cherrypicking an argument (frosh production versus sophmore production).
> 
> *You are arguing that Bradley is going to become adept at doing things he hasn't actually shown any kind of high level ability to do...it really doesn't make any sense.* Especially considering Bradley's offensive strengths are Westbrook's offensive weaknesses, and vice versa. Even their defensive ability coming out isn't really comparable, Westbrook was one of the most dominant collegiate defenders in his only season as a starter versus Bradley only being "one of the better" Big 12 defenders.
> 
> The comparison is ridiculous, just drop it.


So basically a player doesn't develop and is what he is after 1 year of college ball? That's kind of silly... specially considering there's been players like Boozer who dunked a good 90% of his shots at Duke, develop a nasty post game with both hands and a nice J in addition. 

But anyways..consider the topic dropped on my end.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

GregOden said:


> It's 100% impossible to compare them as freshman, seeing as Westbrook only played 9 minutes a game his freshman year...it is actually you guys who are cherrypicking an argument (frosh production versus sophmore production).
> 
> You are arguing that Bradley is going to become adept at doing things he hasn't actually shown any kind of high level ability to do...it really doesn't make any sense. Especially considering Bradley's offensive strengths are Westbrook's offensive weaknesses, and vice versa. Even their defensive ability coming out isn't really comparable, Westbrook was one of the most dominant collegiate defenders in his only season as a starter versus Bradley only being "one of the better" Big 12 defenders.
> 
> The comparison is ridiculous, just drop it.


Settle down dude, no one is even saying that Avery is gonna be better than Westbrook. Just looking at their physical builds, and how they measured @ the combine, one dude reminded me of the other. I'm not even arguing about their playing style.

Who knows how good Bradley will be... I doubt he will be dropping dimes like Westbrook, or running a team like him, as a rookie. But in terms of raw ability, I dont see how you can sit here and act like they have absolutely nothing in common.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> So basically a player doesn't develop and is what he is after 1 year of college ball? That's kind of silly... specially considering there's been players like Boozer who dunked a good 90% of his shots at Duke, develop a nasty post game with both hands and a nice J in addition.
> 
> But anyways..consider the topic dropped on my end.


You are missing my point. 

At Duke Boozer showed flashes of having great footwork, and he used to to make some really solid post moves and score some buckets off of them. He showed that he had a foundation to build from. Do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

yes, i get what you're saying (even tho Boozer rarely was postin 1on1 but w/e) but if your trying to get me to say i didn't see any flashes from Bradley at all, i can't, sorry (he attacked pretty strong off the break, his jump shot was nice at times,aggressive D). 

like I said earlier, once again, the comparison just came from his freak-athleticism, his similar size, combo guard status, and tough defense that's all. You're right about their games, one is more of a jump shooter than the other. 

It wasn't even about who was better in college bla bla bla, everyone knows that answer, it's all about potential with Bradley. If you don't see it? cool... I'm sure you see it in someone i don't. It happens. 

If you think it's a ludicrous comparison then so be it, i don't think it's a great call but i can see some similarities. It's not out of left field.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

GregOden said:


> That's the thing though, Bradley DIDN'T hit the hole hard. Not at all, and especially not in comparison to Westbrok.


Thats what she said!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*6/11/2010 UPDATE*:combust:


1.







- John Wall(1) - The Wizards have canceled Evan Turner's workout. Thankfully, they pulled their skirt down and stopped teasing. I am still not 100% sold on him being the best player in this draft.

2.







- Evan Turner(2) - When all is said and done, I think the Timberwolves trade up here to get Turner. I don't think he fills a need in Philly and they really need to get a big like Favors or Cousins.

3.







- Derrick Favors(3) - Favors is still a great fit unless they do something silly like try to accelerate the rebuilding to fast and sign a veteran like Boozer on top of him. This team could really need another year in the lottery to get a high level guard prospect.

4.







- DeMarcus Cousins(4) - Like I said above, I think Cousins ends up in Philly as Collins knows he will need an interior post presence more than another versatile, non-shooting wing.

5.







- Greg Monroe(6) - After having Udoh here last time for his defense, I think they will go with Monroe due to his superior size and Vlade like game. SacTown had good success with bigs that can pass and Monroe is the best big man passer. Should compliment Tyreke well also.

6.







- Al-Farouq Aminu(9) - Perfect landing spot for Aminu. He will be able to take advantage of his tremendous transition skills if Don Nelson remains the coach. Even if the new owners can Nelson prior to the season, his age and upside give hime the advantage here over Wes Johnson.

7.







- Cole Aldrich(7) - I still think Aldrich goes here with the Pistons need for size and post toughness.

8.







- Paul George(15) - George completes his meteoric rise up the draft charts with a top 10 finish. He grew up a Clipper fan and gives the Clippers the shooting and athleticism they need on the wing.

9.







- Ekpe Udoh(5) - Jazz grab a good PF prospect off the bench who is capable of playing with both of their starters.

10.







- Wesley Johnson(8) - I think Indiana moves this pick and someone jumps up to rescue the falling Johnson. I could see the Spurs jumping up for some much needed athleticism with outside shooting.

11.







- Patrick Patterson(13) - Not quite the PF/C they need but gives them another quality big to add to the rotation. Things will change if they deal Okafor but for now they go with Patterson over Henry and Ed Davis.

12.







- Luke Babbitt(12) - Grizzlies love his ability to essentially sub for any position in the starting lineup by shifting the players. Can excel as a stretch 4 or big SF. Tough with high BBIQ. Will be in for workout Sunday.

13.







- Ed Davis(10) - The Raptors select another skinny frontcourt player. At least this one is somewhat known for defense. Might for the skinniest frontline in the NBA with Bargnani.

14.







- Daniel Orton(14) - Houston gets a backup plan for Yao once Chuck Hayes contract expires.

15.







- Xavier Henry(16) - Bucks need a floor spreader and Henry is the best available and is potentially a steal at this point.

16.







- James Anderson(17) - T'Wolves take the last premium shooter off the board with a pick they got from the Bulls right before the Bulls can grab him.

17.







- Gordon Hayward(11) - Bulls might be looking to move Deng in a sign and trade for some frontcourt help.

18.







- Eric Bledsoe(18) - Better PG ability gives him the nod over Bradley here. Plus he has shown an ability to take advantage of talented teammates and keep his ego in check.

19.







- Hassan Whiteside(27) - Celtics add some size and length to their frontline. Try to get him on track while the team is full of veterans.

20.







- Solomon Alabi(22) - Splitter should be able to come in and start for them with Alabi being a good 4th or 5th big.

21.







- Craig Brackins(20) - Thunder need some quality size. He should offer more post game than Jeff green.

22.







- Kevin Seraphin(21) - KP's draft and stash strategy remains in full effect and he should be ready when Camby is a corpse.

23.







- Damion James(23) - T'Wolves get a ready to go wing.

24.







- Larry Sanders(28) - Hawks need some additional frontline depth and no big centers are available.

25.







- Jerome Randle(UD) - Electrified the Grizz with his shooting during his workout. Gives them a different look at backup PG.

26.







- Miroslav Raduljica(UD) - Blew off a workout in Europe for NBA scouts, I think he had a promise.

27.







- Trevor Booker(UD) - Still in need of frontcourt depth. Nets grab a ball of energy and athleticism that should be great off the bench with either Lopez or Favors.

28.







- Jordan Crawford(19) - Grizz get some more offensive punch for their bench.

29.







- Willie Warren(UD) - Magic need a backup PG that gives them a different look than Jameer.

30.







- Quincy Poindexter(26) - Wizards need a SF. Could go with Ebanks or Robinson here also.


Dropped out: Dominique Jones, Lance Stephenson, Elliot Williams...hard to find a place for all these guards in the 1st round.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I would point and laugh at anybody who drafts Trevor Booker in the first round. Point and laugh.

Jerome Randle doesn't belong in the first round either.

You also left Avery Bradley out of the first round.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Why would the Nets take Booker at 27 when they could definitely have him at 31? It doesn't make any sense. Especially not with players like Jordan Crawford, Dom Jones, and Willie Warren still on the board.


----------

